

Ask HN: Getting out of golden handcuffs? - goldenjailbird

Here's my situation: I'm was part of an acquisition a little over a year ago, and signed a two year contract with the large and global acquiring corporation.<p>Life at BigCo is weird. They thought they might need my particular specialty, but over time there's less and less work to do. The real projects in my specialty are handled by a team overseas. Many of the projects I've worked on have been cancelled or whittled down into extremely minor features.<p>I could be delusional, but it seems like it would cost the company more (in terms of focus) to find things for me to do than it would (in terms of cash) to just keep me along until the contract is over.<p>If this is true, they could just pay me the final retention bonus early and I could leave, saving them the better part of my salary for the year.<p>Is there a way to ask for this?
======
donavanm
Talk to legal representation with experience in employment law. But yes, you
could very possibly get a (fractional) payout. Could be a cash "bonus" or
salary for 6 months of an "advisory" position. Be prepared for real talk about
non competes ceding any (theoretical) equity/patents/etc.

